# Cooler Master Eisberg zu hohe Temp



## keshy2 (10. September 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe seit Paar Tagen Ein Problem,

Ich habe meinen PC Bissen aufgeräumt bissen die lüfter sauber gemacht und Flüssigkeit gereinigt und so weiter.

Soo alles wieder so wie es war alles voll System ist entlüftet .
Nach einschalten habe ich gleich wieder BT3 ge starten und nach 3 min bekomme ich gleich von CPU temp die melden das meine CPU mehr als 50grad und GPU 50grad hat ..

davor war alles so unter 45 Grad Bereich nicht mehr 

und ich weiß nicht woran es liegt 
Habe genau das selbe Kühlflüssigkeit drin wie davor

Desktop Betrieb habe ich bei CPU 45 und GPU 37


könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen?


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2013)

Sag uns doch erstmal was du an Hardware genau hast, welche Radiatoren auch....

Und welche Temps hat die CPU unter Prime?


----------



## keshy2 (10. September 2013)

Also 

I5-2500k Normal takt
MSI P67A-GD53/B3)
ASUS GTX 678

Der obere Radiator ist von der Eisberg 240L
der Vorne ist ein Ocool 360 Monsta


Unter Prime habe ich 77grad und es wird immer mehr


----------



## Icedaft (10. September 2013)

Sag mal, ziehst Du dir die warme Luft vom Ocool ins Gehäuse oder wie ist dein Belüftungsmanagement aufgebaut?


----------



## the.hai (10. September 2013)

Was hast du genau gemacht? nur die Flüssigkeit abgelassen udn neu befüllt? oder auch mal den Kühler demontiert gehabt?

ansonsten sprichts ja wirklich erstmal für luft im kreislauf.


----------



## keshy2 (10. September 2013)

@Icedaft

Ja er pustet die lüft von Radiator ins Gehäuse

@the.hai

Ja habe nur wasser raus und die Radiatoren von staub befreit mehr nicht 

und sonst ist keine luft mehr da alles raus habe wir verrückt  an mein gehäuse geschüttet bis alles raus kamm aber es wird nicht besser


----------



## ASD_588 (10. September 2013)

Läuft die pumpe richtig?


----------



## keshy2 (10. September 2013)

@ASD_588

Ja die pumpe ist auf 40% und wenn ich die auf 100 % mache sind die temp minimal (-5 bis -9)


----------



## keshy2 (11. September 2013)

So kann geschlossen werden 

Ursache war das ein schlauch eingeknickt war


----------



## Icedaft (11. September 2013)

Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung.....


----------

